# Solicito diagrama LCD Akai LCT3285TA no enciende



## jesus25121974 (Abr 3, 2013)

Hola estimados amigos del foro un placer saludarles por medio de la presente solicito su ayuda con relacion a este LCD el cual no prende.

En el mismo encontre varios capacitores dañados, en la fuente y en el main boar estos fueron reemplazados pero el problema persite.

Prove la fuente fuera del tv, es decir sin carga conectando stby a los 5v: y los voltajes secundarios tales como 24v, 12v y 5v se mantienen flutuando es decir no se estabilizan.

Agradeceria si alguien me puede facilitar el diagrama o cualquier informacion que me ayude en la solucion de este problema


----------



## dantonio (Abr 4, 2013)

Subo el manual solicitado.
Tal vez el tamaño de este archivo excede lo permitido y por lo tanto no lo he podido subir aquí tal como era mi deseo, en todo caso, lo puedes descargar desde este link:
http://www.mediafire.com/?a3mn2qebu21gmeg
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 21, 2013)

aqui esta el esquema ,
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index..._remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,19667/


----------

